# Hey....you, yeah....YOU



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Quit being a f%*^ing jerk.

You know who you are....

There's being playful, and then there's being a douchebag. 

When you directly insult or belittle your fellows, all that you're proving is that you are an egotistical insecure schmuck. 

Play nice or go the f*&$ home.

"God's gift to Drywall" ain't sayin' much if you catch my drift.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Truly sorry slim . Just joking around too much! 
I'll shut up now!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Truly sorry slim . Just joking around too much!
> I'll shut up now!


Don't be silly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Don't be silly.


Since I am gods gift to drywall I thought you were talking about me.. :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Since I am gods gift to drywall I thought you were talking about me.. :blink:


:lol:

You rule.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You have been told man !


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry Slim, I didn't know she was yours, it was just sex and nothing else, maybe next time don't leave the gate open :whistling2:.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry Slim, I didn't know she was yours, it was just sex and nothing else, maybe next time don't leave the gate open :whistling2:.


How would YOU like it if I came over to YOUR place and did THAT to YOUR chickens?:furious:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

this is the kind of stuff i missed while i was away!!!! yaaaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll expose him for you Slim, he looks like this...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll expose him for you Slim, he looks like this...


I agree....that guy looks like a TOTAL douchebag.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I agree....that guy looks like a TOTAL douchebag.


yea who wears a mask while samding??? Lol I eat drywall dust for breakfast then wash it down with a Marlboro 72 :thumbsup: 
Lol just poking fun


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Quit being a f%*^ing jerk.
> 
> You know who you are....
> 
> ...


 
Somehow, I think I may be the douchebag here????


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Somehow, I think I may be the douchebag here????


Nope.

It's not so much about exactly who it is...If I read this, I would give a little thought to whether or not I was the douchebag in question, and maybe I would change my behavior. Someone was being rude in just about every post they made, and I found it annoying. We've got a pretty good thing going on here, with a certain level of respect and civility. Sure, we poke fun and get heated occasionally, but we do it without trite name calling and general a$$-holedness. More than a few of us probably consider our _methods_ to be superior, but not many of us think of ourselves superior as people.....if that makes any sense.

I realize this whole post is ridiculous, I was just frustrated.


----------

